# The black sheep of the smokers.. "galvanized steel trash cans"



## northerner78

Hello fellow smokers, I recently finished a trash can build which turned out great.  Fact of the matter is, it is a galvanized can.  With sharing my creation I wasn't told it was a nice build or alitte recognition for the effort of finishing said smoker.  Instead I was innindated and nailed against the wall for a full 2 days about the fact that I used a galvanized steel trash can.  I tried my damnedest to fend off the onslaught but to no avail they kept it up.  So much that I really was considering not participating in this forum.  So I started this thread so we could talk about this subject " the danger or non-danger of using galvanized containers".   The way I see it is if everyone has all this proof that cooking food in a galvanized container is possibly harmful, then let's have this conversation.  Tell me what the difference is between using a file cabinet or oil tank and my never used trash can.  Wouldn't you think that their is an equal possibly of toxins from leftover paint in cabinets or some petroleum residue left behind from unproper removal.  Anywho... Let's talk this and finally come to a collective conclusion of this obviously touchy subject.

Northerner


----------



## noboundaries

Galvanized steel is zinc coated steel, a covering applied to prevent corrosion.  Zinc is something our bodies need, but in its natural form at very low levels.  Zinc is a heavy metal, so is lead or mercury.  Heating galvanized steel releases the coating in the form of zinc oxide.  The higher the heat applied, the greater the amount of zinc oxide released.  Inhaling zinc oxide, or eating foods containing zinc oxide, can lead to zinc oxide poisoning. 

Now, can you smoke with it?  People do, but it isn't recommended because of the buildup of toxins over time.  Eating and drinking from pewter mugs and dishes was something people did for a long time.  It was eventually discovered that lead leached from the pewter and people died of lead poisoning. 

Another anecdote.  I believe it was here on SMF where I read a thread about smoking with hemlock.  Now, the name alone should scare anyone away from using it as a smoking wood, but a member told of a friend of his who smoked with hemlock.  His friend said it was fantastic, and didn't understand why it wasn't approved for smoking.  He said he never had any problems with it causing him to be sick.  The guy using hemlock eventually died of stomach cancer at age 45. 

Just because you can do something, does that mean you should?  The history of man is filled with stories of people who smoked tobacco, drank excessively, never exercised, ate junk food, and lived to one hundred years or older.  The file of stories of people who did the same thing and died in their 40s, 50s, and 60s is a LOT thicker.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Something about its vapors turning to zinc when it heats up if I remember correctly.


----------



## cksteele

from what ive gathered  the main concern is the galvanised steel  coming in contact with the heat  that could cause  the zinc to vaporise  and could cause metal fume fever,  also  some acids in food  can react to zinc  making you sick but as long as  you keep the metal away from the heat and acids  and cook the meat  on food safe  metals  or ceramic  grates id say


----------



## northerner78

What are the thoughts on file cabinets and 55gal drums and oil tanks.  There must be a health risk to some extent.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Just breathing has health risks these days but those are not galvanized so I'm not sure how they fit into this smoker build? 

Are you asking because you want to build a new smoker out of one of them?


----------



## unclebubbas bbq

Time to put on your big boy pants. I looked at the thread and the 1st two responses were Awesome and Great job. Then there were 4 pages of guys trying to help you work out some problems. If there were one or two members that showed some concern for your safety then you should feel good about that, not criticize because your feeling got hurt


----------



## smokesontuesday

northerner78 said:


> What are the thoughts on file cabinets and 55gal drums and oil tanks. There must be a health risk to some extent.


It just depends on the cabinet and drums in question. There is health risk in anything. That doesn't mean you should elevate the level of risk by knowingly using something (zinc coated metals) that are known to present elevated risks when used in an environment at a temperature we know causes off-gassing (in this case as a smoker).

Old school solid steel filing cabinet with all the old paint (likely lead based so it needs to go) burned off, pressure washed,  then painted with high temp paint outside and rubbed down with oil and seasoned inside? Probably fine. I'd never use one of the new flimsy file cabinets though.

Unused food safe 55 gal drum? Why wouldn't it be safe for smoker use? Unknown origin 55 gal drum that's had who knows what in it? Pass.

Same goes for oil tanks. Unused stock? Sure. It's just a steel barrel like anything else. Used stock? Probably going to pass unless I know the history.


----------



## cksteele

northerner78 said:


> What are the thoughts on file cabinets and 55gal drums and oil tanks. There must be a health risk to some extent.


well they dont use oil tanks they use 250,500,1000 gallon  propane or water tanks most  guys use water and soap in the tanks before they cut into them to clean them out of natural gas or propane for obvious reasons  (blowing up).  55 gallon drums that were used with toxic  chemicals wouldn't be ok  but if they were filled  previously with lets say olive oil and other food safe stuff they would be fine  they are made out of steel in most cases


----------



## northerner78

I agree unclebubba, I was provided great info specifically from Marc and ringy.  The way I see is that thoughts on this are scattered with negative and positive notions.  Perhaps I do need to grow a thicker skin but all of that kinda took the wind out my sails.


----------



## garagemo

I have seen many people use galvanized trash cans & unless the fire is directly touching the galvanized or you are welding on the galv you will not get any significant toxins leaching(Use a metal bowl or plate under the firebox). And on the file cabinet I would burn the you know what out of it in order get all the old non heat friendly paint off and then grind and sand it(or sand blast it) down to bare metal and repaint with hi-temp paint. Oil drums you would be best getting ones that were used for food grade oils not motor oils.


----------



## unclebubbas bbq

northerner78 said:


> I agree unclebubba, I was provided great info specifically from Marc and ringy. The way I see is that thoughts on this are scattered with negative and positive notions. Perhaps I do need to grow a thicker skin but all of that kinda took the wind out my sails.


Sorry I was a bit harsh...just having a bad day. For the most part a good bunch of guys here just trying to help with what they know


----------



## jimmyinsd

the way I look at it is this... lots of people do lots of things that *may* cause health issues,  pretty much everybody I have know that has worked with galvanized are all in agreement to not breath the fumes while heating it.   i am sure that food will absorb the fumes from cooking with it so I have to say its a much higher risk than say an unknown health issue that *could* be encountered with a different material.


----------



## Rings Я Us

They been selling these for about 90 years.. still do. We had one and us kids used it.












20110818-008m.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 18, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us

Doesn't seem like the company has had any complaint about the zinc fumes . Just saying.


----------



## northerner78

That's one holy can.  Make a prayer before using it hey.  Lol


----------



## Rings Я Us

It's for burning leaves or paper lol yeah.


Your build is electric. You don't have to worry. Good job [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## jokensmoken

But ya ain't cooking food in it.
Nobody balks at throwing a pine log on a bon fire either but no experienced smoker is going to use pine to smoke food. ...it's a little different burning stuff in a galvanized trash can burner...odds are you're not standing in the smoke huffing it down when burning trash...
The very premise of smoking food dictates a lower air flow and allowing the food to bath in the smoke or in the case of galvanized cookers, bath in any off gasses...just my opinion...


----------



## Rings Я Us

His build is electric. Nobody should have even mentioned the zinc issue


----------



## jimmyinsd

Rings R Us said:


> His build is electric. Nobody should have even mentioned the zinc issue


yep,  its better to keep possible health concerns to yourself and not make people aware of their potential.

also,  just because the zinc doesnt off gas until a higher temp than he is likely to reach with a hotplate (which I didnt know as I wasnt in his original thread) ,  there is still the risk of acidic foods (sauces, marinades or other)  leeching the coating off the sides if they were in contact with them.

besides, this thread was about the potential dangers that are possible with galvanized and not directly about his individual build.  what he has received so far is discussion on the risks of cooking with galvanized metals.


----------



## jokensmoken

Ok...so I've done a quick bit of research...
NOW, I'm not condoning the use of galvanized steel in cookers but...
Zinc has to reach 1600°F before it gives off any toxic fumes...
So is it possible to heat galvanized steel to that temp in a BBQ or cooker or smoker?
Yeah, probably...
Is it likely?
Probably not...
Is it likely it'll be at that temp long enough to release enough of anything to be harmful?
I'd say even less likely.
Just my opinion.

Walt


----------



## Rings Я Us

And lead hasn't been used in making the coatings for galvanized products for a few years. The manufacturers were forced to give up using lead


----------



## jimmyinsd

another thing to consider here is the galvanizing process.  it used to be a hot dipped finish if I remember correctly that would metalurgically bond it with the steel,  it was a damn good finished product.  anymore we see "galvanized" metal buts its really not much more than silver spray paint as it is not applied in the same manner,  it is sprayed on and is prone to flaking.  so all the research may be somewhat useless if we arent talking about the same processes even though they are both "galvanized" metal.  perhaps ( i dont know) the health risks are not the same.


----------



## Rings Я Us

Until there is a study talking about recommending ppm and how many ppm zinc you can ingest per week and ppm you will get on an average brisket and ppm is or is not harmful by cooking with fire or electric..  I won't worry about it. I doubt highly anyone has become sick from making food in a galvanized smoker.


----------



## Rings Я Us

Maybe pregnant women would want to avoid trash can fire food [emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------



## northerner78

Trash cans in general.  Pregnant women will eat anything...  Haha


----------



## Rings Я Us

[emoji]128512[/emoji][emoji]128514[/emoji]


----------



## jokensmoken

[emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji]-[emoji]128562[/emoji][emoji]128562[/emoji]


----------



## jokensmoken

True, but wonder if they'd really just use a spray application on a 55 gallon drum. I suppose it'd depend on the original or intended purpose of the drum.


----------



## Rings Я Us

Years of people standing around barrels and trash cans full of broken up pallets burning, to keep warm on picket lines and striking workers all over the world. Millions of people inhaling toxins unknowingly.. the humanity of it all! [emoji]128514[/emoji]. 

All those people during the turn of the century heating up hot water in those big tubs and unwittingly jumping in baths to only soak up toxic water laced with zinc. [emoji]128550[/emoji]. We used trash cans in the army to heat hot water for washing dishes in the field. Lol oh well.


----------



## chopsaw

We use zinc spray paint at work for coating welds on metal studs . Hard to tell the difference in finish . I've been sick from breathing the fumes  due to  welding zinc coated metal  , even when I thought I wasn't breathing it . Nasty green flame ,,, The trash can with electric heat source ,, should not get hot enough to be a problem . Over time , does it weaken the coating ? For me ,, I would not  take the chance , or have the worry .


----------



## Rings Я Us

I doubt anyone with trash can mod smoker has, or ever  will be, sick.. it's more rumor than fact.. its like mercury in GREAT Lakes fish.. don't eat more than 100 lbs a year.. (to be safe) if you really care.. lol personal decision.. if you worry about that stuff stay away..


----------



## pops6927

First of all, thank you so much for your post on your build!

People do react to possible unhealthy practices for your, and others', safety, and I personally apologize for anyone's negative reactions to your build.

We do want to promote safe smoking practices, but not to the extent of driving away any guest or member, and again I apologize profusely!

I am moving this post to Food Safety forum where our Food Safety expert can also weigh in on this topic and give you the unbiased, straight answers you deserve!

Again, I do apologize for any negative posts, everybody means well and please don't be discouraged on the SMF forums!

Thank you again!


----------

